# So Cal Dec 12th



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

*So Cal Dec MOVED!!!!!!January 2nd*

Show had to be moved due to weather.

New date January 2nd

Everything else the same!

:woof::woof::woof::woof:


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

EVERY ONE INVITED. FUN SHOWS KIDS WITH PITS, BULLY CLASSES, GAMEBRED CLASS ,
ALL BULLY BREED CLASS BRING THEM BULLDOG S OF ALL BREEDS, CONFORMATION CLASS, BEST RED NOSE CLASS, ALL STYLES OF PITBULLS WELCOME.
BRING YOUR BBQ's ,ICE CHEST ,CANOPYS, CHAIRS . WILL HAVE D.J. AND 50/50 RAFFLE.
ALSO PINATAS FOR KIDS AND GIVE AWAYS. PARK CHARGES 7.00 PER VEHICLE AND 1.00 A DOG. COME KICK BACK AND HAVE FUN WITH THE DOGS AND PEOPLES. EVERY DOG ON LEASH. ALL DOGS ONE DOG ONE BOX. NO FACING DOGS OFF. NO PEOPLE AGRESSIVE DOGS. DONATIONS WELCOME WE WILL BE GIVING OUT HOT DOGS,CHICKEN ,CANDY,DOG TOYS OR TREAT FOR KIDS WITH PIT OR DOG SHOW WINNERS. ALL FIRST PLACE WINNERS IN FUN SHOW TROPHYS. 2nd ,3rd and 4th RIBBONS. TO ENTER ABKC BULLY SHOW YOU MUST HAVE YOUR REG. NUMBER. PUT ALL YOUR ABKC,AKC,UKC AND ADBA DOG NUMBERS IN YOUR CELL PHONE . YOU NEVER FORGET YOUR CELL PHONE. LOL


----------



## Good ToThe Bone (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi - we have a small business based in Portland, OR Home selling products with a pitbull-positive message - we're going to be in your area Dec 12th and were wondering if it would be possible to get a vendor booth space at the Merry Bully Show? Our email is [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes that would be great! The park charges $50.00 Give us a call 951-375-1233


----------



## term82 (Dec 1, 2009)

*Bully BBQ*

Chavezpits- Rain or shine? Looks like it's going to rain this weekend.


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

No we have re-scheduled to January 2nd!


----------

